# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Just The Two Of Us (Ngọc Lan Hotel Đà Lạt)*

Giá chỉ: 3.877.923 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe hướng hồ và ban công, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Miễn phí 01 chai rượu, hoa và trang trí phòng.Một bữa ăn set menu từ chủ nhật đến thứ 6 hoặc buffet tối thứ 7 cho 02 người tại nha hàng Tulip (bao gồm 01 ly rượu vang hoặc các loại nước khác cho mỗi khách).Tặng 60 phút massage body cho mỗi khách.Miễn phí xe buýt tham quan Đồi Mộng Mơ hoặc Thung Lũng Tình Yêu theo lịch trình của khách sạn (bao gồm vé vào cổng từ 09:00 – 11:00 hoặc 13:00 – 17:00).Miễn phí trà hoặc café hoặc chocolate nóng và bánh cookies tại Ngoc My Villa (một lần từ 15:00 – 19:00).Giảm 35% dịch vụ Spa.Giảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Trọn gói mùa hè với River Prince Hotel Đà Lạt*

Giá chỉ: 1.840.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
Ba ngày hai đêm ở phòng Deluxe.Hai bữa ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Ruby.Một bữa ăn tối kiểu Á tại nhà hàng Ruby cho hai người.Một ngày sử dụng xe máy.Giảm 10% trên giá ăn và dịch vụ giặt ủiMiễn phí dịch vụ internet và bãi đậu xe.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2014. (từ ngày 01/5/2014 – 30/9/2014) (trừ ngày 2/9/2014)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Summer package 2014 in Ancient House Resort Hội An*

Giá chỉ: 3.549.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
Phòng nghỉ Superior 3 ngày 2 đêm tại resort có bao gồm ăn sáng tự chọn.Đưa đón sân bay.Một bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn tại nhà hàng Dai Chiem cho mỗi người vào đêm thứ 02.Dịch vụ đưa đón bằng xe buýt đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình.Miễn phí thuê xe đạp.Giảm giá 10% cho dịch vụ F&B tại các nhà hàng.Giảm giá 10% cho dịch vụ giặt ủi tại khách sạn.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2014. (từ ngày 01/5/2014 – 30/9/2014).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Honeymoon Package tại Eden Resort Phú Quốc*

Giá chỉ: 7.770.000 VND/2 người.

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Sea View Deluxe.Ăn sáng hằng ngày cho 2 người.Miễn phí đón tiễn sân bay.Một bữa ăn tối đăc biệt dưới ánh nến.Một chai rượu cho 2 người.Miễn phí 2 suất massage 60'.Đảm bảo loại phòng đôi và miễn phí nâng cấp lên Bungalow nếu có phòng.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 3/5/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Donsol - bơi cùng cá mập voi* 

Vùng Dosol được biết đến là “kinh đô cá mập voi của thế giới”. Đến Donsol bạn sẽ phải đi xuyên qua thành phố Legaspi. Từ Manila tới Legaspi chỉ khoảng 8 giờ lái xe ô tô hay một chuyến bay ngắn. Mùa cá mập voi sinh sản khoảng tháng 2 – tháng 3 nhưng bạn cũng có thể ngắm chúng vào mọi thời điểm khác trong năm. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất là vào buổi sáng, du khách thường ngồi trên những chiếc thuyền 6 người, đáy kính ngắm nhìn tận mắt những chú cá mập voi trong 3 giờ. 

Từ tháng mười một đến tháng sáu, Donsol là con đường di cư của loài cá mập voi. Đây chính là điểm đặc biệt thu hút du khách thập phương. Cá mập voi là loài sinh vật to lớn, với kích thước ngang bằng chiếc xe buýt lớn, tuy nhiên chúng không hề hung dữ mà rất hiền lành. Du khách sẽ thấy ngạc nhiên và yêu mến sự thân thiện của cá mập voi, thậm chí có thể lặn và bơi bên cạnh loài cá khổng lồ này đồng thời tận hưởng sự sống động và vĩ đại của thế giới đại dương bao la. 


*VITTON RESORT*

Giá phòng: từ $50/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Pio Duran Donsol Rd Brgy Dancalan, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: cách khu tham quan cá mập voi khoảng 500m




*DOS ORIO BEACH RESORT & SPA*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Dancalan, Donsol, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: Cách sân bay Legaspi 80 phút lái xe

----------

